# THE BALL MASON'S jar 1858



## mr2real (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know a BV or date of this jar. I don't what to overpay. The proportions might be a little wacky because I had to rotate the image. It a 1 quart jar.


----------



## mr2real (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2010)

Now that's cool, never saw that embossing before.. hope it's rare!!


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2010)

$10-15 in the Red Book #9


----------



## mr2real (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Woody, I guess $30 is a little overpriced.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my take on it. If you like it, aren't planning on flipping it, and can afford the $30, then go for it. You might kick yourself later if you don't..............and maybe if you do. But who cares!   ~Mike


----------



## cookie (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi-Could you offer him 20 and see if he takes it ? That's a fair price.


----------



## jays emporium (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got a couple of those Ball 1858 jars in my show inventory priced at about $30.  I think that is a fair price, especially considering that you usually see the regular 1858 jars priced at $20+ in antique malls.  The Ball jar is much scarcer.  If you go back to buy it make sure the ground top is not chipped under that lid.
 Jay


----------

